# Difference Between Seiko 7T62 and 7T92 Movements



## Wardo

I'm looking at a couple of Seiko military style chronographs. They seem nearly identical except one has a 7T62 movement while the other has a 7T92.

Does anyone know the difference (as well as pros/cons) between them?

BR,
Wardo


----------



## obsidian

Wardo said:


> I'm looking at a couple of Seiko military style chronographs. They seem nearly identical except one has a 7T62 movement while the other has a 7T92.
> 
> Does anyone know the difference (as well as pros/cons) between them?
> 
> BR,
> Wardo


Although they look the same at first glance they have quite different functions.
7T62:
has a 60 minute chrono subdial at 12 o'clock, and a two handed alarm subdial at 6 o'clock. The central chrono second hand ticks 5 times per second and thus mimics the movement of a more expensive mechanical chrono. Therefore it can be used to measure 1/5th seconds.
About the alarm: it is not very loud-- it won't wake you from sleep, but will notify you discreetly during the day without making a nuisance of itself.
An important thing about the alarm subdial is that when not being used for an alarm it can be offset to show a second time zone-- and since it has an hour and minute hand it can indicate those special time zones that are less than one hour difference.

7T92:
the subdial at 6 o'clock has hour and minute hands that track the chronograph elapsed time up to 12 hours. The subdial at 12 o'clock is a 1/20th of a second indicator. The hands all tick once per second like normal chronos, except the 1/20 second hand-- it spins like a whirling dervish! Watching it spin like crazy is cool, but you can almost feel the battery power draining away!

Over all I think the 7T62 is the cooler and more elegant movement-- pick it if you need or like an alarm or second time zone. The chrono function only tracks up to 60 minutes (in 1/5th second increments) however. If you want to track longer time intervals go with the 7T92 which will track up to 12 hours (in 1/20th second increments).


----------



## Wardo

Thanks, Obsidian. That's just what I needed to know.:thanks

Are they both equally robust and reliable?

I had just about decided to buy the SNDA65 but now I'm not so sure. Does anyone know if there is a comparable model with the 7T62 movement (other than the Spirit)?


----------



## whifferdill

Wardo said:


> Thanks, Obsidian. That's just what I needed to know.:thanks
> 
> Are they both equally robust and reliable?
> 
> I had just about decided to buy the SNDA65 but now I'm not so sure. Does anyone know if there is a comparable model with the 7T62 movement (other than the Spirit)?


Check this link out:

http://home.earthlink.net/~nederick/SeikoChronoRevuVulcF.htm

|>


----------



## Wardo

whifferdill said:


> Check this link out:
> 
> http://home.earthlink.net/~nederick/SeikoChronoRevuVulcF.htm
> 
> |>


Thanks! :-!

Everything you'd want to know about the RN/RAF Seikos is there.


----------



## gregflat9

Try the Seiko board on WUS for this... I had the same question and somewhere in there the question was answered.


----------



## dicioccio

Hello, this is my first post !

Do these 2 movements the same precision ?


----------



## Alpinist

both are rated to +/- 15 seconds a month. like any normal non thermocompensated 32khz quartz.


----------



## thedudeabides

If you search the boards a bit, you'll find that many 7T62 malfunction after changing the battery for whatever reason. It also happened to mine in a SNA225. It was great for the 5 years the battery lasted. I have no experience with the 7T92, but often wished the chronograph on my SNA225 lasted more than 60 minutes. 12 hours is perfect, IMO, if you want to time sleep, a workday, etc. Don't know how reliable/long-lasting the 7T92s are though.


----------



## roughdraft

obsidian said:


> Although they look the same at first glance they have quite different functions.
> 7T62:
> has a 60 minute chrono subdial at 12 o'clock, and a two handed alarm subdial at 6 o'clock. The central chrono second hand ticks 5 times per second and thus mimics the movement of a more expensive mechanical chrono. Therefore it can be used to measure 1/5th seconds.
> About the alarm: it is not very loud-- it won't wake you from sleep, but will notify you discreetly during the day without making a nuisance of itself.
> An important thing about the alarm subdial is that when not being used for an alarm it can be offset to show a second time zone-- and since it has an hour and minute hand it can indicate those special time zones that are less than one hour difference.
> 
> 7T92:
> the subdial at 6 o'clock has hour and minute hands that track the chronograph elapsed time up to 12 hours. The subdial at 12 o'clock is a 1/20th of a second indicator. The hands all tick once per second like normal chronos, except the 1/20 second hand-- it spins like a whirling dervish! Watching it spin like crazy is cool, but you can almost feel the battery power draining away!
> 
> Over all I think the 7T62 is the cooler and more elegant movement-- pick it if you need or like an alarm or second time zone. The chrono function only tracks up to 60 minutes (in 1/5th second increments) however. If you want to track longer time intervals go with the 7T92 which will track up to 12 hours (in 1/20th second increments).


I have both movements, both have good qualities. I will say on my 7T62 it only spins like a whirling darvish for the first 10 minutes after setting the chronometer. After that the sub-seconds hand stops but it displays the right time once the chronometer stops, so basiclly after 10 minutes you stop it and the sub-seconds hand stops indicating the 1/20th time. May not make a huge difference but probably helps to save a little of the battery.


----------



## Longjean

I have a 7t 32 which is the precursor of the 7t 62 I presume. As stated above the alarm subdial was mainly used as a second time zone however the alarm consistantly woke [me[ up. 
The astonishing thing about this watch is that it runs at minus 19s/yr and has done for many years. For a non - thermocompensated movement I think that this is remarkable, whatever Seiko did to make and select their chrystals back then 
was spot on.

I also have a titanium chronograph with the 7t 92 movement which is nowhwere near as accurate despite being made ~25 yrs later.


----------



## Longjean

Double post glitch.


----------



## percysmith

obsidian said:


> 7T62:
> has a 60 minute chrono subdial at 12 o'clock, and a two handed alarm subdial at 6 o'clock. The central chrono second hand ticks 5 times per second and thus mimics the movement of a more expensive mechanical chrono. Therefore it can be used to measure 1/5th seconds.
> About the alarm: it is not very loud-- it won't wake you from sleep, but will notify you discreetly during the day without making a nuisance of itself.
> An important thing about the alarm subdial is that when not being used for an alarm it can be offset to show a second time zone-- and since it has an hour and minute hand it can indicate those special time zones that are less than one hour difference.
> 
> 7T92:
> the subdial at 6 o'clock has hour and minute hands that track the chronograph elapsed time up to 12 hours. The subdial at 12 o'clock is a 1/20th of a second indicator. The hands all tick once per second like normal chronos, except the 1/20 second hand-- it spins like a whirling dervish! Watching it spin like crazy is cool, but you can almost feel the battery power draining away!


I bought a 7T92 ANA Flightmaster thinking it was 7T62 movement based like SNA411.
I actually need the 12 hour counter more as my timing intervals frequently exceed 60 mins. I'll use the bezel if I need a second time zone for now.


----------

